# Furry Games



## furkast1728 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anyone possibly give me a list of any and all games for the PC or PS2 that I'd be able to buy/downlad somewhere?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2011)

There aren't really any "furry" games out there that I know of.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 21, 2011)

Oblivion you can create a tiger character, or you could play some Second Life. neither is really "furry" but you can have anthro characters, which is what I assume you are looking for.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2011)

furkast1728 said:


> Can anyone possibly give me a list of any and all games for the PC or PS2 that I'd be able to buy/downlad somewhere?



So... you mean like games with anthropomorphic characters?

I don't get it.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank is the only one for Ps2 that I can think of.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 21, 2011)

Do we really need "Furry" to be in every single type of entertainment media?


----------



## furkast1728 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah that's what I meant, anthropomorphic animals as playable characters.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 21, 2011)

Brutal: Paws of Fury - anthro fighting game for snes
Fur Fighters - anthro third person shooter. I think you can find it for ps2
Bloody Roar - fighting game involving people who can transform into anthros. 3 and 4 are on ps2 
Vivisector: Beast Within - FPS, you're not anthro, but you get to shoot them, rather violently.
Breath of Fire series has anthro characters ranging from snes to ps2
Star Ocean series has animal-tailed people. First game includes a werewolf character.

That's what I can come up with so far.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 21, 2011)

/post

The only games I can think of that are SPECIFICALLY furry (as in, arguably made with the fandom in mind) would be Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb, Brutal: Paws of Fury, Vivisector: Beast Within and Furcadia (if you can call _that_ a game).


----------



## Smelge (Sep 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Video_games_featuring_anthropomorphic_charactersVivisector: Beast Within



I enjoyed that game, despite it being pretty much 90% bugs. Luckily, it was incredibly satisfying to put down furries that charge at you by blowing their crotches clean off their pelvises.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 21, 2011)

What was that one posted on here with the kung-fu bunnies and hilarious ragdoll physics demos?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What was that one posted on here with the kung-fu bunnies and hilarious ragdoll physics demos?



Overgrowth!


----------



## furkast1728 (Sep 21, 2011)

THANKS A LOT DUDE!!!   





lupinealchemist said:


> Brutal: Paws of Fury - anthro fighting game for snes Fur Fighters - anthro third person shooter. I think you can find it for ps2 Bloody Roar - fighting game involving people who can transform into anthros. 3 and 4 are on ps2  Vivisector: Beast Within - FPS, you're not anthro, but you get to shoot them, rather violently. Breath of Fire series has anthro characters ranging from snes to ps2 Star Ocean series has animal-tailed people. First game includes a werewolf character.  That's what I can come up with so far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What was that one posted on here with the kung-fu bunnies and hilarious ragdoll physics demos?



There's Overgrowth, but it's not out yet AFAIK. There is also Lugaru which is the prequel to Overgrowth, and it's been released ages ago and you can get it on Steam for cheapish. Fun game I say, but it can be god damn hard.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Perfect World is an MMO, one race is shapeshifters where the humanoid versions look more or less anthro.  The females are a pet-user/caster class, the males are a tank class.  The females shapeshift into red foxes and the males into white tigers, which is a bit odd if you make a cat female or a wolf or panda male.

Wizard 101 has human playable characters but practically all the NPCs are anthros.  You go to the world of bears wolves and ravens, the world of salamanders and crocodiles, the world of dogs cats and rats, the world of sharks...

Then there's always spore, you can make yourself into an anthro species in stage two and play the rest like that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

SL! Has tons of furries


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> SL! Has tons of furries


And all of them doing typical furry things :/


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Star Ocean series has animal-tailed people. First game includes a werewolf character.



Yeah the first star ocean was pretty damn awesome.  I'm surprised somebody mentioned it, not many people have played it.


----------



## Leros/Joltmar (Sep 22, 2011)

if you can get your hands on a ds I say get 
[h=1]Solatorobo: Red the Hunter[/h]when it comes out


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

Medieval 2 mods have them, and I love slaughtering them.


----------



## furkast1728 (Sep 22, 2011)

What's that?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 22, 2011)

furkast1728 said:


> What's that?


Solatorobo = 3DS action-RPG game launching on September 25th, revolving around a foxlike dog named Red Savarin. Looks decent.

Medieval 2... That would be Medieval II: Total War, a strategy game.

... Really, though, Google isn't all that hard to use.


----------



## furkast1728 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well It didn't occur to me to use Google at the time...


----------



## derterifii (Oct 2, 2011)

'cause no one brought it up, Ruff Trigger. PS2. "meh" game. don't waste your money.
Sly Cooper. PS2. fun game if you enjoy sticking to the shadows and sneaking around (seriously? no one brought this up?)

past that, game mods are FUN!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Oct 2, 2011)

Vinnie Voles Existential Nightmare :V


----------



## ImNotHere (Oct 13, 2011)

Seriously, mod it up. Hopefully you have the ability to google things without supervision, so you can learn how to install such things.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2011)

That feel when not one decent FPS has anthros in it... and you have to use mods and skins.

That feel when there will never be a game about a cybernetic badger killing wolves.

That feel when you will never rip and tear sparkle dog guts. Rip and tear.


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah, solatorobo is pretty much the hype now and it is really good
furry themes tend to stay away from mature games, i'm cool with that, but i'd love to see some rpgs roling in at least


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 17, 2011)

PS2 - Anything with Crash Bandicoot in the title. Go buy them all!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 17, 2011)

derterifii said:


> 'cause no one brought it up, Ruff Trigger. PS2. "meh" game. don't waste your money.



I'd say any game with an instruction manual that reads "After taking a few drinks, our hero can be quite a handfull" must have some redeeming qualities. But alas, not even an alcoholic (who isn't even shown drinking alcohol) main character could save the game from being awful. How could we have forgotten the biggest Furry game of all time- Animal Crossing!


----------

